# Sneezing



## matt_m (Apr 20, 2009)

Got some new mice recently (pets) and all look in fit condition but I have noticed 1 or 2 are sneezing a little bit. Is this anything to be overly worried about at the moment? Anything in particular I should do/watch out for?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Unfortunately mice are prone to this. It can occur as a result of stress, so as they're new this could explain it. On the other hand it could be more serious, in which case there are three approaches: 1) Take the mice to the vet where you will be prescribed baytril (wide spectrum antibiotics which aren't particularly effective), 2) Do nothing and see if they recover naturally or 3) Cull the affected mice to prevent any illness transferring to your other mice. This may sound harsh, but it is honest. It depends how seriously they have been affected and how strong they are to fight it off. It's also worth assessing if your bedding could be irritating them.


----------



## matt_m (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you for the info. I will definitely keep an eye on things. I am not anti culling and fully understand/appreciate the reasons that it is necessary. Do you think separating them from the rest to monitor how they get on and then re-assessing after a few days might be a good idea? The group came in together at the same time, so quarantining in this instance would have been useless...


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if separating them would make much difference at this point if the other mice have been exposed, but it won't do any harm. If you see that the affected mice have rough looking fur, are squinting or are walking with a hunched posture then these are bad signs.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

It might be worth trying them on a different substrate. It could be nothing more than a simple allergy.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

MouseBreeder said:


> It's also worth assessing if your bedding could be irritating them.


I already mentioned that 

I can recommend Aubiose for mice (and people with asthma/allergies like me!).


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Apologies - I missed that.


----------



## matt_m (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, they are on prosplan shavings at the moment which seem to be quite dust free as far as shavings go and absorbent/soft. They are larger shavings and I also use them for my show/breeding Cavies and Rabbits.


----------

